# Spanish Power of Attorney



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

I need to give my Spanish Solicitor Power of Attorney. I can't leave England at the moment. Anyone know a solicitor in Cornwall/Devon who could help me get one and get in translated into Spanish with all the correct stamps on?

How have others done this?

Thanks.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

If you contact De Pinna in London:

De Pinna Notaries

They will draw up the power of attorney in Spanish and English and send it to an associate notary in your local area before whom you can sign it. This notary does not need to be bilingual.

It will then be returned to De Pinna who will arrange for it to be endorsed with the Apostille of the Hague Convention at the Foreign and Commonwealth Office.

It is not a cheap procedure but don't try to cut corners because unless it is exactly correct it will not be accepted in Spain.

Be careful about giving a power of attorney to a Spanish lawyer!


----------

